# Credit Pool



## andex (Nov 12, 2012)

I called Wyndham tonight to move my 2013 points to my Credit pool. I asked where I can go to see the credit pool with the expiration date on the website. She told me that it doesn’t show online. I asked if they will send me a confirmation by either mail or email. She said no, but not to worry about it. It’s in the system? To save my Credit card receipt. 
This doesn’t sound right? Surely Wyndham can have a place where these points are recorded so owners can see how the points are allocated on future reservation? Are they coming from the credit pool or current year? I still think the service rep didn’t know the answer? Can someone confirm?
thanks in advance,


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 12, 2012)

andex said:


> I called Wyndham tonight to move my 2013 points to my Credit pool. I asked where I can go to see the credit pool with the expiration date on the website. She told me that it doesn’t show online. I asked if they will send me a confirmation by either mail or email. She said no, but not to worry about it. It’s in the system? To save my Credit card receipt.
> This doesn’t sound right? Surely Wyndham can have a place where these points are recorded so owners can see how the points are allocated on future reservation? Are they coming from the credit pool or current year? I still think the service rep didn’t know the answer? Can someone confirm?
> thanks in advance,



It has been awhile since I used the credit pool, however, it will will show up as a line item entry on the points screen.  It is my understanding that credit pool points bring up the rear on the pecking order to be used on the on-line system as it exists to day.  There is a suggestion from Wyndham Staff that Voyager may give the on-line user the ability to use regular use year, cancelled points, or credit pool points for a reservation.  

If you want to use credit pool points under the current system ahead of regular use year points, I think you have to call in to do this.

Your credit pool probably will update to the points screen overnight and it should show in the morning.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 12, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> It has been awhile since I used the credit pool, however, it will will show up as a line item entry on the points screen.  It is my understanding that credit pool points bring up the rear on the pecking order to be used on the on-line system as it exists to day.  There is a suggestion from Wyndham Staff that Voyager may give the on-line user the ability to use regular use year, cancelled points, or credit pool points for a reservation.
> 
> If you want to use credit pool points under the current system ahead of regular use year points, I think you have to call in to do this.
> 
> Your credit pool probably will update to the points screen overnight and it should show in the morning.



When I called to put my 2013 points in the credit pool. The charge showed up on my credit card. But I had to call again to get the pooled points to show up in point status.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive done the the credit pool a lot. I call and pay the $39 and its done, but it doesnt show in my account online...but I can immediately go online and make reservations

everything shows online the next day,


----------



## andex (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks, I will take peek in a few days see if it shows up online!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 13, 2012)

When I check on my point status, I see the pooled points in the chart:






This chart tells me I have to use up 55,125 cancel points before the end of the year (We will go to Williamsburg just before Christmas.  There's lots of availability and I'm waiting a bit to make a reservation to get the free upgrade.).  Then the next thing I need to do is credit pool the April 1, 2013 "Regular" points before that date.  

The mystery to me is why my chart includes space for zero points for one day back in 2009.  I'm not going to call them up and ask about that one.

I'm amazed that others can't see their "Credit Pool" points online.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 13, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Ive done the the credit pool a lot. I call and pay the $39 and its done, but it doesnt show in my account online...but I can immediately go online and make reservations
> 
> everything shows online the next day,



I waited about two weeks for it show up online before I called. Then it showed up the next day.


----------



## andex (Nov 13, 2012)

My points were there today! 
Thanks for the great example Cheryl. looking at your chart wondering if the housekeeping credit expire?  
Yesterday Wyndham was telling me transaction credits and guest certificates did not expire? if this is true???? it might explain your housekeeping credits for 2009. Just a thought? 
When i bought this contract this year it came with the points. since all my travel was already booked. i turned to Tug for a solution. 
Rent i Did (at cost). When the transaction went through they had the booking on three diffrent reservation ...aka..three houskeeping fees. i had to pay one out of pocket. they said they would try and accomadate my guest.(not to move 3 times) but would not reimbursed my fee. i suggested to my guest/friend that he slips a nice tip when they check in just to be on the safe side? hope it works?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 13, 2012)

andex said:


> My points were there today!
> Thanks for the great example Cheryl. looking at your chart wondering if the housekeeping credit expire?
> Yesterday Wyndham was telling me transaction credits and guest certificates did not expire? if this is true???? it might explain your housekeeping credits for 2009. Just a thought?
> When i bought this contract this year it came with the points. since all my travel was already booked. i turned to Tug for a solution.
> Rent i Did (at cost). When the transaction went through they had the booking on three diffrent reservation ...aka..three houskeeping fees. i had to pay one out of pocket. they said they would try and accomadate my guest.(not to move 3 times) but would not reimbursed my fee. i suggested to my guest/friend that he slips a nice tip when they check in just to be on the safe side? hope it works?



They should return the housekeeping credits if your guest doesnt have to change rooms.

Talk to your guest after they return home, If they didnt have to change rooms, call Wyndham, They will comfirm what you say with the resort, and if there was no move the credits  should be returned to you


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 14, 2012)

andex said:


> My points were there today!
> Thanks for the great example Cheryl. looking at your chart wondering if the housekeeping credit expire?
> Yesterday Wyndham was telling me transaction credits and guest certificates did not expire? if this is true???? it might explain your housekeeping credits for 2009. Just a thought?


My account is VIP; so I don't really track housekeeping credits, but those do get used up or expire with the points.  The thing in 2009 is related to when we owned at Governor's Green a smaller contract and that is when we bought the larger VIP contract at PCB.  For some reason they didn't clear out that entry in the chart.


> When i bought this contract this year it came with the points. since all my travel was already booked. i turned to Tug for a solution.
> Rent i Did (at cost). When the transaction went through they had the booking on three diffrent reservation ...aka..three houskeeping fees. i had to pay one out of pocket. they said they would try and accomadate my guest.(not to move 3 times) but would not reimbursed my fee. i suggested to my guest/friend that he slips a nice tip when they check in just to be on the safe side? hope it works?


As Ron pointed out, if the occupant doesn't change rooms, there is supposed to be only one housekeeping fee charged.  If they didn't move you need to call up customer care and request a refund for the extra you may have paid.  That charge is to prepare the room for the next occupant and if they only had to do it once, you should only pay once.


----------



## andex (Nov 15, 2012)

yes they told me at the time that they would return the housekeeping credit. but not the fee I paid for the additional housekeeping credit. (i assume these HC expire?)


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 15, 2012)

andex said:


> yes they told me at the time that they would return the housekeeping credit. but not the fee I paid for the additional housekeeping credit. (i assume these HC expire?)



They are either used or they expire when the points they are assigned to expire.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2012)

andex said:


> Yesterday Wyndham was telling me transaction credits and guest certificates did not expire?



That is incorrect.  Transaction credits, housekeeping credits and guest certificates allotments expire at the end of your use year.  (Which for many may now be Dec 31.)

When they removed the VIP perk of unlimited GC and switched over to an allotment approach I had to change the way I assigned guests to units.   I used to assign them as soon as I booked them.  I ended up cancelling a lot however, as plans changed.  

When they switched to allotment I held off putting names on reservations until about the 20 day mark.  That way if they cancel before the 15 day mark, I did not burn a GC.  I see how many I have left at the end of the year, and if I have some left that will expire I just start adding GC to the next years reservations until I run out.   Now even if those reservations get cancelled I would have lost the GC anyway.  If the reservation gets used I am not using one of my new year of allotment of GC.  The one exception to this is split reservations, at time of booking you can do this any only be charged 1 GC, however if you do this after the fact, you are charged with a GC for every portion of the split reservation.  So I do add GC at time of booking for all split reservations.

I have yet to run out since switching to this method.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> That is incorrect.  Transaction credits, housekeeping credits and guest certificates allotments expire at the end of your use year.  (Which for many may now be Dec 31.)
> 
> When they removed the VIP perk of unlimited GC and switched over to an allotment approach I had to change the way I assigned guests to units.   I used to assign them as soon as I booked them.  I ended up cancelling a lot however, as plans changed.
> 
> ...



My experience is that Guest Certificates are put into your account on Jan 1st. Regardless of your use year. Transaction Credits and Housekeeping Credits go along with the use year. Although this may be a moot point now.


----------



## MFT (Nov 16, 2012)

What I don't understand about guest certificates, is why they only assign 1 per year per member, not per TS you own.  I would think if you owned 3 separate contracts, they would provide you with 3 GCs per year.


----------



## andex (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Not only is Wyndham system confusing their employees have a tendency to say anything without checking! I feel sorry for the guy that pays full pop for this and has to rely on their staff to learn the system!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 20, 2012)

markb53 said:


> My experience is that Guest Certificates are put into your account on Jan 1st. Regardless of your use year. Transaction Credits and Housekeeping Credits go along with the use year. Although this may be a moot point now.



Since calendar year was also my use year I assumed they all were awarded and expired related to your use year.  I didn't realize they might have previously been on different schedules.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 20, 2012)

MFT said:


> What I don't understand about guest certificates, is why they only assign 1 per year per member, not per TS you own.  I would think if you owned 3 separate contracts, they would provide you with 3 GCs per year.



You have hit upon the way to get more guest certs...get more accounts.


----------



## am1 (Nov 20, 2012)

ronparise said:


> You have hit upon the way to get more guest certs...get more accounts.



Then program fees increase, left over points increase.  But yes more accounts is one way.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 20, 2012)

am1 said:


> Then program fees increase, left over points increase.  But yes more accounts is one way.



as long as each account has about 200000 points there is no increase in program fees...


----------



## bill_21117 (Nov 22, 2012)

andex said:


> yes they told me at the time that they would return the housekeeping credit. but not the fee I paid for the additional housekeeping credit. (i assume these HC expire?)



I went thru this recently also. They would not reimburse me the housekeeping fee, but they did add 15000 pts to my points bank to pacify me.


----------



## andex (Nov 22, 2012)

bill_21117 said:


> I went thru this recently also. They would not reimburse me the housekeeping fee, but they did add 15000 pts to my points bank to pacify me.


 LOL!!:hysterical:
I will assume if they do the same for me the points will expire january 1st anyways! It was a freebie anyways! unexpected point through the trasfer.
I dont trust them, they got me here but they didnt get me on full pop on the TS. one tiny victory for wyndham!


----------



## winos2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*RON How to get more guest certificates?*

I own at four Wyndham timeshares but may only received one guest certificate a year.  I don't undetstand your statement on how to get more guest certificates.  Please explain.  Thanks for any help. I know you really understand the Wyndham system and this is the first year I used a guest cetificate and was surprise I couldn't receive a second free until Jan l, 2013.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 23, 2012)

winos2 said:


> I own at four Wyndham timeshares but may only received one guest certificate a year.  I don't undetstand your statement on how to get more guest certificates.  Please explain.  Thanks for any help. I know you really understand the Wyndham system and this is the first year I used a guest cetificate and was surprise I couldn't receive a second free until Jan l, 2013.



You have to understand the difference between "contracts" and "accounts"

You have 4 contracts in one account

Unless you are a VIP owner you get just one guest cert per account per year

So in your case you get just one guest certificate. And it wont make any difference how many new contracts you buy or how many points you amass. One account will get you one guest cert

so how do you use this info to your advantage?  When you buy another contract, structure things so that Wyndham creates a new account when you buy a new contract.   That probably means a different name on the deed. And who you put on the deeds depends on how you are using this stuff. 

Just be careful, the solution to the problem may turn out to be more expensive than just paying Wyndhams $99


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 23, 2012)

MFT said:


> What I don't understand about guest certificates, is why they only assign 1 per year per member, not per TS you own.  I would think if you owned 3 separate contracts, they would provide you with 3 GCs per year.



You really need to understand how the FVPUMT(VOI Trust) operates.

It was created  in 1991 to  provide benefits to Wyndham  points owners.  Obviously it  has to have money to pay its operating costs and obtains this via  the POA fee of  $.51 or $.53 and charges for  specific   services. For 2011 its income and expense were  about $112 million which includes a  wash of  $12 million reimbursement for VIP  services  or to make math easy $100 million.  POA fees were about 66% of this!

So, the Triumvirate  has to  collect  this amount through POA fee,  specific user charges , etc.  They have decided to keep  POA fee  the same for several years and  beat their chest at annual meeting and proclaim  how great they are  as  most HOA fees have gone up including CWA.

So, everyone gets one RT for 77K points, one guest certificate per account, so many HK. Everyone pays $39 for  credit pooling!  

So, it is how do you slice the pie, how much should heavy users pay vs  people who never use?

If you want lots of freebies the Developer will be happy to sell you a VIP membership where you simply prepay  tens of thousands of dollars to  save a few hundred bucks a year.

Of course, the$299  transfer fee goes to  Developer rather than HOA like condos due to sweetheart contract.


----------



## winos2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

I probably just pay the $99.00. Thanks for the explanation and help.


----------

